# Sig ar rifles



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Any thoughts or experience with the sig ar platform rifles? I was thinking of buying one.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I own a 516 and absolutely love it. I would like to own its bigger brother the 716 some day. Have never had a FTF or FTE and every part on it is top notch. 

I have played with the M400 and like it as well


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have the sig m400 enhanced. Its a great ar, shoots smooth and I havent had any problems with it. Eotech xps2 works awsome on it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

They are all made heavier than a standard ar rifle....


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mullet hunter. They are about the same, the colt m4 is 6lb 11oz. The sig sauer m400 enhanced is 6lb 7oz. In fact the stock m400 is 6.5lb, lighter than most ar rifles. Yes that is empty weight. 516 is a little heavier 7.6lb or somthing like that.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've really only had expirence with the 556, and it was all tricked out with lights lasers, etc. but I've heard complaints from people that work with me that they are heavy...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

have a 556 and would choose it over an AR15 any day.
they are a little front heavy / piston gas system , great rifle
I will never sell it


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

cbigcarl said:


> Any thoughts or experience with the sig ar platform rifles? I was thinking of buying one.


Are you talking about the sig 556 or the m400? Big difference between the two


----------



## earnhardt3rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

The Sig AR comes with a nice black padded carry case with the Sig logo. A lot of shops, even Wal mart will not include the case with the gun, so make sure you get the case. I saw Jay's had removed the case from one and was selling it on the floor for over a hundred bucks. Also, a buddy of mine bought one from wal-mart, and demanded the case they said they didn't have, but a manager found it in the back, Hmmmm.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Sig AR*

I have known lots of folks in the Navy that use and have used them and they love them...Chaos


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

cbigcarl said:


> Any thoughts or experience with the sig ar platform rifles? I was thinking of buying one.


Best one IMO.

I have the 522 and love it. Will be getting the 556 soon. I noticed they have come down in price.


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Linkovich said:


> Are you talking about the sig 556 or the m400? Big difference between the two


I was looking at the m400 at first but leaning toward the sig 556


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I have had several sig 556's and they have never had any failures over thousands of rounds of the cheapest ammo that I can get my hands on. Great guns, and the prices have come down a TON. I wouldn't hesitate to pick up one for 1k or less, just steer clear of the models with the collapsible folding stock, its junk.


----------

